# Generation Y Dissertation for a Business & Information Technology course



## JordanY3BIT (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm currently writing a dissertation about the effects of Generation Y on Organisational Behaviour. The primary objective is to identify methods to create an effective multigenerational workforce.

As part of the research strategy I have created a survey aimed at all generations:

Generational Profiling & Viewpoints on Organisations Survey

It's mainly aimed at those in employment, although it can be filled out by anyone

If any of you are interested in the topic, I would be very grateful if you could complete the questionnaire


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

You shouldve defined technology. I took it to mean: popular electronic devices of the last 10 years.


----------

